# Pots for Emersed Plants.



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I was thinking about growing my anubias emersed the other day and remembered that my wife's violet is a "wet-footed" plant and grows in an emersed way, so I looked at the pot that it came in and it is a very easy way to pot emersed plants. Basically it it a pot within a pot. The inner one holds the dirt and plants and is porous. The outer pot just holds water. That way the plant always has wet, boggy soil! Easy. The home depot sells the pots for $8-$25 depending on the size. I'm sure many of you know this and probably have used them (I've seen them in some pictures), but it may not be evident to everyone.


----------

